# Help!



## ichinyo (Oct 19, 2009)

I am seeking to get a Job in Italy. Anyone know of any agencies that hire fast? I am getting my Italian citizenship in a few moinths. Would like too leave America as soon as possible. I could even get a job with out that ESL or ESOL? I want a nice job in Milan and escape America! Tell me how? I am seeking to Escape America!

Thanks
Ichinyo.


----------

